# How wide of a gate to leave for future possible construction?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

klie-de-sys said:


> Could someone please advise - what size (in feet or metres) of an opening / gate to leave for a personal property while installing privacy fencing if I will be building addition to the house in the future?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your kind answer.


Your question is pretty vague. What's the widest thing that needs to get through it? a wheelbarrow? bobcat? pick-up? dump truck? bulldozer? 

make it wider than you think you'll need, or make a section or sections removable


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Mr Chips, I would have posted if I knew what will have to go through the gate in order to build a home addition, such as one story brick addition of about 30 x 30 feet. 

I would like to ask the same question:

What's the widest thing that needs to get through it? perhaps someone knows what is usually the widest thing and how wide it usually is when a home addition is built?

I thought TRUCK and ROOF GABLES as the largest stuff that has to go through. Not sure what size/width trucks are usually used. Also a concrete mixer truck may have to go through the gate, but I don't know how wide those things are. If I knew I would not be wasting anyone's time posting here. Think there should be experienced contractors who may know this. The fence can not be made removable unless it is removed at a significant cost and reinstalled. The fencing contractor says standard gate is 10 ft. wide. I'm pretty sure people have to deal with this issue quite often and someone can advise me in more detail on this.


----------



## kcremodeling (Mar 3, 2010)

How far out will your addition project be? If it could be awhile, I would just build the fence normal and plan on having to remove a section once you begin your addition. If you try to make the gate too large, it will sag.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a removable section of fence in my yard. I have a double-gate, that meets in the middle. The 4x4 cedar post that acts as the center post for those gates to latch onto is cut off at just above ground level, and held on by a metal collar. The collar can be removed with a ratchet, and then the whole post pulls off. This way I can easily drive back and forth to my back yard if I need. The full opening is about 12' wide.


----------



## klie-de-sys (Mar 15, 2011)

kcremodeling said:


> How far out will your addition project be? If it could be awhile, I would just build the fence normal and plan on having to remove a section once you begin your addition. If you try to make the gate too large, it will sag.


You're right, I better wait or leave a large gap to close after the construction. Do you have any idea how much it would cost to install two chainlink gates each 5 ft. wide within an existing old fence in two different spots and replace about 10 ft. of fencing with new chainlink? Would that cost me $200 or $400 or more if a fencing specialist did that?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

klie-de-sys said:


> You're right, I better wait or leave a large gap to close after the construction. Do you have any idea how much it would cost to install two chainlink gates each 5 ft. wide within an existing old fence in two different spots and replace about 10 ft. of fencing with new chainlink? Would that cost me $200 or $400 or more if a fencing specialist did that?


Prices will vary with region. Best to call a few local fencing contractors.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

You have to think about the approach angles and turns that have to be made by larger vehicles.

I built my fence with a 13' opening with double chain link gates. My motorhome routinely comes in and out. I have brought trucks with trusses, loads of lumber and other building supplies through as well as a concrete truck. I figured the little extra room would be a good thing, and it has made it easy to get vehicles in/out.

I built the fence and set the gate posts (make them extra heavy and sunk deep in more than enough contrete) - then took the exact distance between the posts to a fence company who made the gates for me. I don't remember the exact cost, but I think it was in the $3-400 range a few years ago - gates, hinge hardware, drop bar, latch, etc.


----------

